# July 2007 Pool #5 Winner



## pnoon

*New Rule - All Players Please Read!!!*
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=96259

11 . . . . . . BigGreg

avo_addict........
Seanohue.........
Bmagin320.......
Twill413............
SMcGregor.......
tchariya............
FattyCBR&#8230;&#8230;.
BigGreg&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....WINNER
J6ppc&#8230;............
djmoniz&#8230;&#8230;....
kheffelf&#8230;.........
jpa0741..........
DBall&#8230;..........
TideFan73........


----------



## DBall

So... if my reading and comprehension skills are up to snuff, I believe I have to ask Big Greg for his address and post in here stating that I will be sending him 3 cigars. I'm sending him a PM for his address now...

:ss

(it's my first lottery...)


----------



## Twill413

Congratulations BG! :chk

Shoot me your address and I will have your smokes out to you next week.


----------



## stevieray

DBall said:


> So... if my reading and comprehension skills are up to snuff, I believe I have to ask Big Greg for his address and post in here stating that I will be sending him 3 cigars. I'm sending him a PM for his address now...
> 
> :ss
> 
> (it's my first lottery...)


When Big Greg see's that he has won he should send a PM to all the players with his address. When you send his lottery winnings, post DC # in this thread to show you have fulfilled your obligations.


----------



## DBall

stevieray said:


> When Big Greg see's that he has won he should send a PM to all the players with his address. When you send his lottery winnings, post DC # in this thread to show you have fulfilled your obligations.


Thank you Steve!


----------



## BigGreg

OMG I Cant beleive it! This is awesome. Thank you soo much! First time Participating too!! Ok guys, Ill let my address be out in the open since Ms. FloydP allready knows where I am LoL. 

Gregory Sbarra
2260 Benson Ave
Apt #5M
Brooklyn NY 11214

Edit... Saw the Post above, will send pm's and ofcourse keep tracking of DC's Thank you!


----------



## pnoon

DBall said:


> So... if my reading and comprehension skills are up to snuff, I believe I have to ask Big Greg for his address and post in here stating that I will be sending him 3 cigars. I'm sending him a PM for his address now...
> 
> :ss
> 
> (it's my first lottery...)





stevieray said:


> When Big Greg see's that he has won he should send a PM to all the players with his address. When you send his lottery winnings, post DC # in this thread to show you have fulfilled your obligations.


Steve is correct. Just to clarify.
1) The winner has the responsibility to make sure the players in his pool has his address. You shouldn't have to ask for it.
2) A player must post something in the winners thread within two weeks of the drawing. It can be anything. "Congrats. Smokes out soon." is fine. 
3) The winner generally posts updates as to status - especially who he has received smokes from. By the day prior to the next drawing, if smokes have not been received from any player, they at least need to post shipping info. 
4) DC is not required to be posted unless it is for what is underlined above.


----------



## BigGreg

pnoon said:


> Steve is correct. Just to clarify.
> 1) The winner has the responsibility to make sure the players in his pool has his address. You shouldn't have to ask for it.
> 2) A player must post something in the winners thread within two weeks of the drawing. It can be anything. "Congrats. Smokes out soon." is fine.
> 3) The winner generally posts updates as to status - especially who he has received smokes from. By the day prior to the next drawing, if smokes have not been received from any player, they at least need to post shipping info.
> 4) DC is not required to be posted unless it is for what is underlined above.


Not a problem Pnoon, BTW Thank you soo much for organizing the Lottery all your hard work is definitly appreciated.


----------



## pnoon

BigGreg said:


> Not a problem Pnoon, BTW Thank you soo much for organizing the Lottery all your hard work is definitly appreciated.


My pleasure.


----------



## BigGreg

allrighty, I let everyone know my address through a nice and short pm. Thanks again guys for the opportunity! Ill be keeping track here and my address is posted above incase anyone by accident lost my PM. Thanks again guys!

avo_addict........
Seanohue.........
Bmagin320.......
Twill413............
SMcGregor.......
tchariya............
FattyCBR…….
J6ppc…............
djmoniz……....
kheffelf….........
jpa0741..........
DBall…..........
TideFan73........


----------



## j6ppc

Congrats Greg. I'll get your smokes out next week.


----------



## kheffelf

Congrats, should have them out monday or tuesday for you.


----------



## avo_addict

Congrats, Greg. I dropped the smokes off at the PO today. Here is the DCN: 
0411 9496 6850 2900 0288


----------



## BigGreg

Thanks again guys, heres just a quick update.

avo_addict........Shipped allready! 0411 9496 6850 2900 0288
Seanohue.........
Bmagin320.......
Twill413............Replied
SMcGregor.......
tchariya............
FattyCBR…….
J6ppc…............Replied
djmoniz……....
kheffelf….........Replied
jpa0741..........Replied
DBall…..........Replied
TideFan73........


----------



## jpa0741

Congrats BigGreg.:chk I will get your smokes out tomorrow (mon).:ss


----------



## djmoniz

CONGRATS Greg! Smokes out soon.


----------



## Tidefan73

Congrats!!! Winnings are going out soon!


----------



## BigGreg

Just another quick update. Thanks again guys!

avo_addict........Shipped allready! 0411 9496 6850 2900 0288
Seanohue.........
Bmagin320.......Replied
Twill413............Replied 0418 9999 4800 3203 3132 Another Crazy Gorilla!
SMcGregor.......Replied
tchariya............
FattyCBR…….
J6ppc…............Replied
djmoniz…….......Replied
kheffelf….........Replied
jpa0741..........Replied
DBall…..........Replied
TideFan73........Replied


----------



## Twill413

Congrats again Greg on the inaugural pool #5 winnings.

DC#

0418 9999 4800 3203 3132


----------



## Seanohue

Congrats Greg! I'll get your winnings out when I get home from the beach on wednesday.


----------



## jpa0741

Look out:tu. 0306 2400 0001 3133 3535


----------



## BigGreg

Just another quick update. Thanks again guys!

avo_addict........Shipped 0411 9496 6850 2900 0288
Seanohue.........Replied
Bmagin320.......Replied
Twill413............Shipped 0418 9999 4800 3203 3132 
SMcGregor.......Replied
tchariya............
FattyCBR…….
J6ppc…............Replied
djmoniz…….......Replied
kheffelf….........Replied
jpa0741..........Shipped 0306 2400 0001 3133 3535
DBall…..........Replied
TideFan73........Replied


----------



## DBall

yo, yo, yo...

Delivery Confirmation™ Label Number: 0103 8555 7490 5113 4683

I'll pack it up and drop it off tomorrow, most likely!

:ss


----------



## SMcGregor

Congrats on the win! Here's your numbers!

0307 0020 0001 0040 0902

I hope you enjoy the selection!

Shawn



BigGreg said:


> Just another quick update. Thanks again guys!
> 
> avo_addict........Shipped allready! 0411 9496 6850 2900 0288
> Seanohue.........
> Bmagin320.......Replied
> Twill413............Replied 0418 9999 4800 3203 3132 Another Crazy Gorilla!
> SMcGregor.......Replied
> tchariya............
> FattyCBR&#8230;&#8230;.
> J6ppc&#8230;............Replied
> djmoniz&#8230;&#8230;.......Replied
> kheffelf&#8230;.........Replied
> jpa0741..........Replied
> DBall&#8230;..........Replied
> TideFan73........Replied


----------



## bmagin320

way to go!!
sticks are out 2morrow


----------



## j6ppc

Outbound tomorrow
0103 8555 7490 9611 1496


----------



## BigGreg

Just another quick update. Thanks again guys!

avo_addict........Shipped 0411 9496 6850 2900 0288
Seanohue.........Replied
Bmagin320.......Replied
Twill413............RECEIVED Thank you for the great sticks
SMcGregor.......Shipped 0307 0020 0001 0040 0902
tchariya............
FattyCBR…….
J6ppc…............Shipped 0103 8555 7490 9611 1496 Thanks!
djmoniz…….......Replied
kheffelf….........Replied
jpa0741..........RECEIVED Thanks again! They look great!
DBall…..........Shipped 0103 8555 7490 5113 4683
TideFan73........Replied


----------



## Seanohue

Yours is going out tomorrow Greg, I wasn't able to get it shipped today because of CS's downtime. Here's the DC - 0103 8555 7491 3191 8110


----------



## Tidefan73

Winnings are going out today!!

DC#: 0103 8555 7490 0674 1850


----------



## DBall

Hey BigGreg, I sent my smokes to you a little while back... just want to check in and make sure you got them. Thanks.


----------



## bmagin320

greg, box is out.
0307 0020 0001 4820 1257


----------



## djmoniz

Mine going out tomorrow....0103 8555 7490 7039 3627. 

Enjoy! :ss


----------



## BigGreg

All I can say is WOW, you guys are really sending some amazing sticks and I cant thank you enough for your generosity. Thank you so much I really appreciate it. Heres another update on how things are going.

avo_addict.........RECEIVED Thanks so much I appreciate it!
Seanohue.........Shipped 0103 8555 7491 3191 8110
Bmagin320.......Shipped 0307 0020 0001 4820 1257
Twill413............RECEIVED Thank you for the great sticks
SMcGregor.........RECEIVED Thank you!
tchariya............
FattyCBR……......Replied
J6ppc…............RECEIVED WOW THANK YOU 
djmoniz…….......Shipped 0103 8555 7490 7039 3627 
kheffelf….........Replied
jpa0741..........RECEIVED Thanks again! They look great!
DBall….............RECEIVED Thanks again LOL Gorilla Math!
TideFan73........Replied


----------



## pnoon

Still waiting on a post here from FattyCBR and tchariya


----------



## Twill413

OH Than! wherefore art thou Than?


----------



## tchariya

Aaargh....I have been travelling and totally forgot about this...I'm sending out 3 cigars today to BigGreg!


----------



## FattyCBR

Ok, I'm a bit slow, that explains why I rode the short bus. Congrats BigGreg, your package will be on its way Monday.:tu


----------



## j6ppc

BigGreg said:


> J6ppc&#8230;............RECEIVED WOW THANK YOU


I hope you enjoy them


----------



## FattyCBR

BigGreg-

Your goodies went out today, expect them Wednesday.


----------



## BigGreg

You guys are really tossing me a beating with these awesome sticks. All of you have gone over and beyond the lotto requirements, I see you all know gorilla math. Thank you so much for the generosity its greatly appreciated.

avo_addict.........RECEIVED Thanks so much I appreciate it!
Seanohue...........REVEIVED Thank you so much!
Bmagin320.......Shipped 0307 0020 0001 4820 1257
Twill413............RECEIVED Thank you for the great sticks
SMcGregor.........RECEIVED Thank you!
tchariya............Replied
FattyCBR……......Shipped
J6ppc…............RECEIVED WOW THANK YOU
djmoniz…….......REVEIVED Thanks they look great!
kheffelf….........Replied
jpa0741..........RECEIVED Thanks again! They look great!
DBall….............RECEIVED Thanks again LOL Gorilla Math!
TideFan73........REVEIVED Thanks so much!


----------



## Tidefan73

BigGreg,

Just checking in to make sure you received your winnings from me? What to make sure they made it there in one piece!!


----------



## BigGreg

Tidefan73 said:


> BigGreg,
> 
> Just checking in to make sure you received your winnings from me? What to make sure they made it there in one piece!!


This is why I need coffee in the morning. Yes I did and just forgot to add it. Thanks again for the great smokes!


----------



## kheffelf

BigGreg said:


> avo_addict.........RECEIVED Thanks so much I appreciate it!
> Seanohue...........REVEIVED Thank you so much!
> Bmagin320.......Shipped 0307 0020 0001 4820 1257
> Twill413............RECEIVED Thank you for the great sticks
> SMcGregor.........RECEIVED Thank you!
> tchariya............Replied
> FattyCBR&#8230;&#8230;......Shipped
> J6ppc&#8230;............RECEIVED WOW THANK YOU
> djmoniz&#8230;&#8230;.......REVEIVED Thanks they look great!
> kheffelf&#8230;.........03070020000489489734
> jpa0741..........RECEIVED Thanks again! They look great!
> DBall&#8230;.............RECEIVED Thanks again LOL Gorilla Math!
> TideFan73........REVEIVED Thanks so much!


Went out today


----------



## FattyCBR

BigGreg did you get the goodies?


----------



## tchariya

Did you get my small box of goodies??!?


----------



## BigGreg

Well it seems like this is all done, as far as I can tell everyone hit me hard and im still recovering. Thanks again so much guys, just wait another week and revenge can be had on another BOTL! 

avo_addict.........RECEIVED Thanks so much I appreciate it!
Seanohue...........REVEIVED Thank you so much!
Bmagin320..........RECEIVED Thanks again!
Twill413............RECEIVED Thank you for the great sticks
SMcGregor.........RECEIVED Thank you!
tchariya............RECEIVED Thank you again!
FattyCBR……......RECEIVED Thanks So much!
J6ppc…............RECEIVED WOW THANK YOU
djmoniz…….......RECEIVED Thanks they look great!
kheffelf….........RECEIVED Thanks again!
jpa0741..........RECEIVED Thanks again! They look great!
DBall….............RECEIVED Thanks again LOL Gorilla Math!
TideFan73........REVEIVED Thanks so much!


----------



## SteveDMatt

BigGreg said:


> Well it seems like this is all done, as far as I can tell everyone hit me hard and im still recovering. Thanks again so much guys, just wait another week and revenge can be had on another BOTL!


That other BOTL is still waiting for the revenge.:BS


----------

